# Clen Raw



## Ironbuilt (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone ever research clen raw 100% compound?  What is it suppose to look like .? I received a gift of some and the look is similar to a bag of clear diamonds or large rock salt.. i think i have been ripped off due to china legality rules of clen..It will melt in hand into liquid at around 100*.


----------



## Flex2019 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never seen it raw, but if you really have raw clen you need to be extremely careful with it. We are talking about a compound measured in micrograms here. The difference between a very small dose and a very large/dangerous dose would be hard to see with the naked eye.  Definitely not something I would ever mess with.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah i got that covered flex but i  think my stuffs fake.. .006 mg in a 30ml bottle for 200mcg per ml. Kinda sorta not exact.. Thot a old school veteran may have seen.no big deal .


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 28, 2013)

If you look up the MSDS- everything I've seen has a melting point of 172-175 degree Celsius- which translates to 345 F.

So not likely you have Clen there. Gonna have to find another way to warm that old Sasquatch body of yours in the upcoming winter months.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks enigmatic I couldnt find melt point. . Thot i had 160 bottles I could share as gifts but not now..


----------



## stayinfit (Aug 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks enigmatic I couldnt find melt point. . Thot i had 160 bottles I could share as gifts but not now..



Clen raw does look like crystals.  There is a recipe for it cuz way back when, most if not all raw suppliers carried clen powder.  Iused it and it was friggin awesome...be careful though.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 28, 2013)

as stayinfit mentioned.. it looks like crystals. shiny little crystals 

also.. clen needs a very accurate scale as your dealing in mcgs and not mgs


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 28, 2013)

basskiller said:


> as stayinfit mentioned.. it looks like crystals. shiny little crystals
> 
> also.. clen needs a very accurate scale as your dealing in mcgs and not mgs



BK- what about the melting point/ slash the physical properties of it? Would it be normal for it to "melt" when holding it in your hand?


----------



## stayinfit (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know about melting point, BK probably knows that.  I don't know about melting in your hand.  What you can do though is get the recipe and only take a couple of droplets.  I'm talking droplets, not 1/4ml or 1/2ml etc.  I'm talking like tear drops.  I'll see if I can find the old recipe.  BK may even have it.  Anyway, just a couple o droplets and you will know it is clen...you'll see.  

Man I'd give my right nut to get raw clen powder.  I'd pay ya for the sources name.  LOL   I have a friend you and I both know that would love that.  :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 29, 2013)

Got the mcg scale its the shizzle thats bogus.
.its also an off white powder.not ice clear.. i got a new place so no big..sheet happens..


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Got the mcg scale its the shizzle thats bogus.
> .its also an off white powder.not ice clear.. i got a new place so no big..sheet happens..



Burn down their house! That's what I'd do.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 29, 2013)

Going to.after they eat the rocks of whatever i got in a tren piss shake..


----------

